# good read for NATURAL lighting?



## Tbini87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
   this whole lighting deal seems pretty intimidating to me, and I really want to dive in and start experimenting. i only shoot outdoors using natural light. I have a reflector and sb-600 on the way and plan on doing a lot of practice with them. i have seen recommendations for the book Light science and magic, and would certainly look into reading that. However, my wife and I much prefer to shoot outside using natural light for portraits, and probably for most weddings we do as well. the only time i could really seeing us shooting indoors would be for newborn shots and indoor receptions at weddings. SO, are there any must read books on Natural light photography? I have already learned a lot from peeking around the forums and other websites, but usually a book dedicated to the subject really spells it out nicely. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 17, 2010)

Amazon.com: Techniques of Natural Light Photography (9780898797169): Jim Zuckerman: Books: Reviews, Prices & more

and many more. 

Google is your friend. :hug::


----------



## cnutco (Oct 17, 2010)

I belive that lighting is very intimitading too. But, it can add some amazing effects o your photos when use correctly. 

Happy reading!


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 17, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Amazon.com: Techniques of Natural Light Photography (9780898797169): Jim Zuckerman: Books: Reviews, Prices & more
> 
> and many more.
> 
> Google is your friend. :hug::


 
so you have read the book and recommend it? i know i could find tons of books on the topic... but i don't necessarily want to spend the money on books that other good photogs around here have read and didn't find worthwhile. i do look into amazon reviews of books, but again, don't really trust a bunch of amateur opinions on the subject.


----------



## mbcreate (Oct 18, 2010)

Try this one by David A Ziser. He's one of the best in the world...
And practice like crazy!!!
Amazon.com: Captured by the Light: The Essential Guide to Creating Extraordinary Wedding Photography (9780321646873): David Ziser: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks guys i will be looking into these books! any more recommendations would be great!


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2010)

You bet. Here is another recommendation:

When it comes to business and technical matters here on the forums, use capital letters when you post.

Also note that few people bother to learn how to write effective search terms. Be an exception.


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> You bet. Here is another recommendation:
> 
> When it comes to business and technical matters here on the forums, use capital letters when you post.
> 
> Also note that few people bother to learn how to write effective search terms. Be an exception.


 
Not sure why capital letters matter here in the forum. If you could explain that would be great. When I am posting to you I will try my best to cap my letters, but in general I don't know that many others care. Maybe its just that I don't care, and assume others think just like me . 

Also don't know anything about "learning to write effective search terms". If you want people to do things you should give them a place to start to make their lives easier. Not everyone has the same background, knowledge or expertise in photography, or forums, or whatever. Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> Not sure why capital letters matter here in the forum. If you could explain that would be great. When I am posting to you I will try my best to cap my letters, but in general I don't know that many others care. Maybe its just that I don't care, and assume others think just like me .
> 
> Also don't know anything about "learning to write effective search terms". If you want people to do things you should give them a place to start to make their lives easier. Not everyone has the same background, knowledge or expertise in photography, or forums, or whatever. Thanks.


Very few forum members *don't* routinely use capital letters, illustrating that most others do care.

Most people use capital letters because they know it makes for more effective written communication.
Just like using reflected, continuous, or strobed light, makes photographic images that visually communicate more effectively than only using ambient light.

Some additional information - All light is natural light. All light is made of Photons, an elementary sub-atomic particle. Photon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My apologies for assuming (makes a *ass* out of *u* and *me,* ass-u-me) most would know to start with the Internet (The Information Highway) for learning how to use a search engine effectively. Internet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here are the results from entering the search term "How to use a search engine" on the popular search engine, Bing: how to use a search engine - Bing

Here are the results from using the same seach term on Google:
Google

and at Ask.com:
Ask.com - What's Your Question?

and at Yahoo.com:
how to use a search engine - Yahoo! Search Results

Here is some background information on how search engines work, which is helpful for understanding how to utlilize them:
Web search engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And here is a list of Wikipedia.org search engine articles:
List of search engines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> Tbini87 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why capital letters matter here in the forum. If you could explain that would be great. When I am posting to you I will try my best to cap my letters, but in general I don't know that many others care. Maybe its just that I don't care, and assume others think just like me .
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. Like I said, the forum is a place for me to relax and not worry about being all professional and everything. I deal with that enough in college courses and at work. But if you insist in it being sooo important than I will try to remember to use caps when communicating with you. Sorry if not using caps makes it hard to read or understand what I am saying. 

You say all light is "natural", but is there some understanding in the photography world that there is a difference of using sunlight and reflectors as opposed to using Flash? If all light is "natural" then I find it odd that these professional photographers would even use the word "natural" in the title of their books... seeing as how that is an obvious given. Anyways, thanks for the help.


----------

